# Both very different Which is the more appealing?



## EvilCat Breath

I have always done traditional representative art like this







Then I decided to try something different and more whimsical, like this





Which genre is the more appealing?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

I dabble in 3D digital art, and lean toward hyper-realism and surrealism.


----------



## JustAnotherNut

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have always done traditional representative art like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to try something different and more whimsical, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which genre is the more appealing?



Personally I like the more traditional art, but many like the 'whimsical' style, so I guess it just depends on your audience. As an artist, go with what comes from YOU naturally, whatever genre it is........and let the crowds chase you instead of you chasing the crowds. Just sayin


ps.......dogs & cats are always the attention grabbers


----------



## Gracie

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have always done traditional representative art like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to try something different and more whimsical, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which genre is the more appealing?


The first one. But thats just my opinion. Am not a fan of Picasso style art.


----------



## Tilly

Tipsycatlover said:


> I have always done traditional representative art like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I decided to try something different and more whimsical, like this
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Which genre is the more appealing?


Oooh TCL, you are very talented!
They are both great, but at the moment I find the bottom one more interesting. It's fantastic!
 I've always preferred more traditional art, but modern/abstract is really growing on me.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Thank you all for your opinion.

I have a friend that specializes  in hyperrealism.  I'm not near that good.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

Tipsycatlover said:


> Thank you all for your opinion.
> 
> I have a friend that specializes  in hyperrealism.  I'm not near that good.



You have to squint a lot.  

Your stuff is very good.  Not into abstracts though.


----------



## BlackFlag

Stupidest thread of all time


----------



## Billy_Kinetta

BlackFlag said:


> Stupidest thread of all time



Oh.  An art critic.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

Well.  He's black.  That explains everything.


----------



## Tilly

BlackFlag said:


> Stupidest thread of all time


Stupidest post of all time.


----------



## strollingbones

both


----------

